# Varanus gilleni - care sheets and info?



## rosequoll (Oct 1, 2008)

My partner has acquiesced to my requests to get a small monitor sometime after the new year (we’re going on holidays early in the new year, so when I get home, I’ll be ready!). I showed him a lot of pictures, and I think he’s keen on the Gillen’s monitor, which is awesome, because that’s the one I wanted!

I plan on contacting Southern Cross in January about hatchlings, but until then, I need to do some research. Can anyone give links to care sheets, good books I should buy. Websites, photos, info, experience?

I’ve gone through the search function for a while, I know some basic info and requirements, but I’d love to hear from some people who keep them.

Thanks!


----------



## rosequoll (Oct 1, 2008)

bump?


----------



## cris (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some i cant really think of anything that wouldnt have been said in previous threads. Is there anything you are unsure about?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2008)

Get hold of a copy of Reptiles Australia Volume 3 issue 1, it has an article on Pygmy Mulgas, as well as Ridge-tailed Monitors which do well in similar setups. I also have a care sheet which was basically a brief summary of a previous article I wrote on them, published elsewhere. Send me a PM if you'd like a copy, but the article in Reptiles Australia is the best one to go for.

Before anyone asks, no, I don't keep them any more.


----------



## dodgie (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.vhs.com.au/pygmymoncare.htm


----------

